# Rent house in gottingen



## Ratna

I just moved to Gottingen n I want to rent a house near burgerstase or near Felix Kline gymnasium, any one who has information please share to me.

Thank you


----------



## James3214

try sites like 
Mietwohnungen Göttingen: Wohnungen mieten in Göttingen (Kreis) - Göttingen und Umgebung bei Immobilien Scout24


----------



## Katie88

Just curious, but how do you like it so far? I'm moving there in a couple weeks!


----------



## Ratna

Katie88 said:


> Just curious, but how do you like it so far? I'm moving there in a couple weeks!


I just 2 weeks in Gottingen, so far difficult to find someone can speak English event in the Bank and school. All brochure in Germany. N the transportation is so expensive, you have to calculate first if you came here n what transportation you want to use, transportation public or own car. Almost the people in here use bikes. 
The weather so cold compare than Hanover. On Sunday all the shops close just some restaurant open. And difficult to find the rent house around Gottingen for family but for student in university I am not sure.


----------



## Katie88

Thank you for the information. I have already arranged for a place to live as well as for someone to take me to the bank and registration offices. Now hearing that it's hard to find English speakers, I am glad I've made these arrangements. I will also be taking a jacket on the plane!

Also, here is a link that I used to find my flat and had good luck with as most are posted in English or can be translated. 

http://www.wg-gesucht.de/

Thank you for your feedback and good luck finding a flat!


----------

